# Die Kunst des Laufradbaus



## King Loui (5. September 2003)

Hi,

hab mir gerade das buch die kunst des laufradbaus gekauft und muss sagen, das ist wirklich gut. wer also überlegt sich absofort die laufräder selber zu bauen und bis jetzt noch keine ahnung davon hat, der sollte sich das buch zulegen.

isbn 3-85654-101-2

cu Marius


----------



## aramis (5. September 2003)

Es reicht auch völlig aus, mal einen Blick auf diese Seite zu werfen:

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm

Und nicht vergessen: Dreifach gekreutzt bedeutet zweimal außen und einmal innen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

